# Free tracking



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Right now with Akela I am working with series of short tracks (about 100 steps) with food in every step.

Today I worked in three different scenarios in the same session: The first was forest ground, with leaves and dirt, not easy, but not hard. The second was mud, this one was hard because the mud was very wet, with water spots in some places, loose on some places and hard and tamped down like rock in other places. It had been raining until minutes before I laid the track and fog was starting.

And the third tracks was a piece of cake, specially after considering the second track (which Akela did wonderfully) medium lenght grass, cool boy not freezing, wet, no wind, no distractions. I gambled he would have no problems on this one and just dropped the leash and filmed his tracking. Sometimes he rushes a bit, but for an 8 m/o pup, I'm very proud of him.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

No hecticness there! He wasn't distracted by you walking beside filming either. What were you using for food? 

You should be very proud of your pup, he is very handsome as well :wub:
The backdrop was gorgeous, beautiful!!!


----------



## Vandal (Dec 22, 2000)

> Sometimes he rushes a bit, but for an 8 m/o pup, I'm very proud of him.


You should be.

You can see his temperament in how he tracks.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes, no hectiness!! I fighted so much with Diabla's hectiness that it caused more problem than solved. With Akela I just took the advice of introduce him to tracking as a puppy and then wait, let him mature and track again later. I use his regular kibble.


----------



## TheNamesNelson (Apr 4, 2011)

That's wonderful, what good behavior for such a young dog. Keep it up!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Very nice work and good video!


----------



## mikezirra (Feb 19, 2011)

great job, it looks very nice! what's his pedigree?


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Catu, very nice dog....really like his calmness and focus to the task. When you going to invite me to Chile to train?


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Cliff, you are more than invited to Chile and not only to train, but to talk and talk and talk and absorb as much knowledge as I can!!

This is Akela's pedigree:
Akela de Poputchik - German shepherd dog


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Nice pedigree. 

I have his great aunt Nessa, littermate to Nala, here. Just one of the nicest bitches I have known, but way too smart!


----------



## Renofan2 (Aug 27, 2010)

Catu: Nice dog, nice work. 

Cheryl


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Love the pedigree!!!
Cliff


----------



## turkeyhunter94 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hetic you should see my dog but mine was not trained fts tracking. He tracks like a champ but if the track is 300 yards long you hold on and sprint for 300 yards. But that was the way that I trained him.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Sure. That is the reason the video is posted in the Schutzhund section.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Very nice young dog!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

I agree with the others... nice dog... very nice tracking behavior... you should be very happy with this!!!!


----------

